# Free Paul Daley sig! Check it out



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I guess in the interest of maintaining originality the first to person to reply they want it claims it, if anyone does want it that is. You can use the address or I'll email you a jpg. You're preference. Enjoy and let me know what you think... and let me know if you have any request.

EDIT: I should have said this before, but yes it is big in this image. But this file is actually the same size as my Anderson Silva sig, if someone wants it. It will be sized to fit.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well done but its way too big.

420x220 is the limit


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Well done but its way too big.
> 
> 420x220 is the limit


Oh I know, this is just off the template, I'll resize if someone wants it emailed. If you use the website to place it, it will automatically resize.
Thanks for the props bro.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Its actually relly nice, how long have you been using photoshop?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Its actually relly nice, how long have you been using photoshop?


Thanks man. I picked it up a month ago or so.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow Brian that looks really nice :thumbsup:

how about doing a Lyoto sig for me?? 

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/70422-lyoto-machida-sig-request.html 

only if you like to do one^^


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

My advice, down size the background (pretty sure its to big 420 wide by 220 high max.) and the render gets lost on such a big piece. I would also use a simple black to transparent gradient or black to red with a low oppacity and play with the blending modes to bring it all together.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Toxic said:


> My advice, down size the background (pretty sure its to big 420 wide by 220 high max.) and the render gets lost on such a big piece. I would also use a simple black to transparent gradient or black to red with a low oppacity and play with the blending modes to bring it all together.


Yeah, I tried a back drop similar to what you're describing actually, and didn't care for it too much. It took away from the flag a little bit too much for my taste, but I was probably doing it wrong, lol. As for the size, it actually is sized the same as my Anderson Sig in my file. For some reason when I bring them over from my myspace they size them that way, my Anderson sig did the same.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A lot of it is personal perspective, personally when I am making a fighter sig I want to maintain the fighter as my focal point, because of the large backdrop to render ratio in your sig I find the background and not the render is your focal point, when you make your background the focal point the problem is that your render becomes intrusive as its just blocking the background (your focal point). Like I said its all open to interpretation and personal taste but that is my 2 cents.


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

Awesome dude, good work


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

LjStronge said:


> Awesome dude, good work


Thanks a lot man, I'm working on a few more right now. I should have a little showcase thread up pretty soon.


----------

